# MonkeyBasic - Introducing GateKeeper I/O and more!!!



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

GateKeeper I/O

MonkeyBasic has materialized from inside your PC and onto your bench top with the GateKeeper I/O board, the latest MonkeyBasic creation.









The GateKeeper I/O board is a purpose built control board for the Helmsman software. In the past few years I have been reliant on third party suppliers for control boards. These board have always required compromises to be made and/or re-work modifications. 

GateKeeper I/O has the ability to receive eight (8) separate digital inputs. These inputs are designed to be more stable, dependable, and have a faster response time than other control boards. Eight (8) outputs are also available for driving LEDs, Relays, Solenoids or many other equipment up to 50V!

(Optional) An add-on board can be plugged into GateKeeper I/O to allow for 4 triggers from a wireless handheld REMOTE!!! 
http://www.monkeybasic.com/Products/GateKeeperIO/

Combo Deal
Helmsman PRO + GateKeeper I/O => $20 Savings!

Helmsman PRO + GateKeeper I/O + Wireless Remote Module => $25 Savings!
http://www.monkeybasic.com/DL/html/1.html


Helmsman Remote (for Android devices)







Helmsman Remote has been ported over to your favorite Android device. Pick it up now in the Google Play Store for FREE! 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tm.app.helmsmanremote



Product Updates!

In the next few months there will be updates to Helmsman, TrackSkull and VirtualHaunt. These updates will include new features and fixes that many of you have been asking for. I'm working my hardest to get these out as soon as possible. Stay tuned!!!


As always, questions and comments are always welcomed!

Thank you,
Nelson


----------

